# My new fishing buddy



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

This morning my daughter stated bugging me about taking her fishing on the pier. Next generation rail addict. We only fished for a couple of hours and had a mess of white trout and ground mullet. Yes I had her help me clean them, she got to learn.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job taking the gurl out dad!!! Makes it great ta share w/ the youngins....

If you follow the links in my signature...it'll help ya out w/ posting pics brother....


----------

